# 230Rs Length



## Nevadatwosmoke (Jan 10, 2013)

I can't seem to find the dimensions of the 2013 230RS. I find 27'. Is that with the slide out in the open position or closed? Is this with the tongue length included? I'm just trying to get an idea of how big the trailer is and what sites it will fit into. I don't own a 230RS but am looking into one. Thanks for your time.
Steven


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

27' with the rear slide in. The length stated on the Keystone website is measured from tongue to bumper.


----------



## Nevadatwosmoke (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks double d. I appreciate it.


----------

